# UV's and Fertiliser



## mark4785 (13 Feb 2012)

Well this post is mean't to be concise so don't be alarmed!

If a UV steriliser (integrated into a filtration system) is added to a planted aquarium that is being dosed with nitrate and phosphate fertiliser, will the UV reduce the effectiveness of the fertiliser or do nothing?

I'm a big fan of UV filters, but I don't want to go ahead and purchase one if it will interfere with my liquid fertiliser.


Mark.


----------



## mark4785 (14 Feb 2012)

bump


----------



## Crispino Ramos (14 Feb 2012)

Test the nitrate and phosphate level and see if there is a remarkable decrease in nitrate and phosphate level.


----------



## plantbrain (14 Feb 2012)

One aquarist did a study on Chelated Fe........and the UV did appear to remove the Fe from solution faster.
I've never noticed any issue with the plants themselves though.

But I dose Fe pretty heavily.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

Crispino Ramos said:
			
		

> Test the nitrate and phosphate level and see if there is a remarkable decrease in nitrate and phosphate level.



I think he probably wants to know the answer _before_ spending out a lot of money on the filter


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

mark4785 said:
			
		

> Well this post is mean't to be concise so don't be alarmed!
> 
> If a UV steriliser (integrated into a filtration system) is added to a planted aquarium that is being dosed with nitrate and phosphate fertiliser, will the UV reduce the effectiveness of the fertiliser or do nothing?
> 
> ...



SERA make a UV built in filter, and I have already had discussions with them as to whether it is powerful enough to be effective.  They were emphatic that it was.  However I did not ask your specific question as it was not something that occurred to me.  Why not email them and ask though, because you will get a fast reply more than likely.  Being typical germans they are ultra efficient.  I cannot fault them.  I love their filters too but can't collect them all, lol.

email for them is...     info@sera.biz


----------



## mark4785 (14 Feb 2012)

Thank you for all of the responses. I will contact Sera and ask them the question I've asked here; hopefully they will provide a scientifically accurate, non-commercially motivated response.

As for the suggestion of testing the nitrate and phosphate of my water to answer my own question, I thought it was well known that nitrate and phosphate test kits are highly inaccurate and I was also postulating as to whether UV's reduce the fert effectiveness, not it's concentration level.

The actual removal of a chemical is reserved for carbon filters, right? Ironically, the reason I am asking this question about UV's is due to the fact that types of filtration that remove or alter chemicals in water are blamed for hole-in-the-head disease (induced by Hexamita parasite) in cichlids. Owners of cichlids are advised to never used carbon as it removes essential minerals and vitamins; I was wondering if this could be applied to the UV filter too?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Feb 2012)

As plantbrain mentions, there are no effects on the molecular bonds of macronutrients, and some have reported loss of Fe which is easy to fix by simply adding more Fe. This is a non-issue so use UV if you wish without fear. You DEFINITELY are advised against spending hard earned money on delusional NO3/PO4 test kits, which will tell you absolutely zilch. You are advised you use that money saved to buy more beer instead.

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (14 Feb 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> As plantbrain mentions, there are no effects on the molecular bonds of macronutrients, and some have reported loss of Fe which is easy to fix by simply adding more Fe. This is a non-issue so use UV if you wish without fear. You DEFINITELY are advised against spending hard earned money on delusional NO3/PO4 test kits, which will tell you absolutely zilch. You are advised you use that money saved to buy more beer instead.
> 
> Cheers,



Clive you are a man after my own heart, LOL.  Hmmm  Nitrate test kit ? Beer ? Nitrate test kit ? Beer ?  NO CONTEST !


----------



## mark4785 (14 Feb 2012)

I know, test kits are very unreliable. About a week ago I bought a scientific nitrate meter so that I can accurately measure nitrate. I plan to keep the nitrate in accordance with standard tap water concentrations which I think  is 45 ppm for the UK. I just have a fear that excess nitrate may cause hexamita since it's been an issue in my tank recently and no one seems to know for sure what causes it.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (15 Feb 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> As plantbrain mentions, there are no effects on the molecular bonds of macronutrients, and some have reported loss of Fe which is easy to fix by simply adding more Fe. This is a non-issue so use UV if you wish without fear. You DEFINITELY are advised against spending hard earned money on delusional NO3/PO4 test kits, which will tell you absolutely zilch. You are advised you use that money saved to buy more beer instead.
> 
> Cheers,



Test kits having delusions - are you a psychiatrist?  Test kit results tell nothing - can't see the color chart maybe?    :? 
Test kits may not be accurate like laboratory test methods but they are home test kits.  Give me a break, alcohol pusher.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Feb 2012)

Hiya mate,
         No I'm not a psychiatrist, just a recovering test-aholic. A long time ago I used to test like crazy. The more I tested the worse my problems became, so now I'm radically opposed to all test kits, the worst of which are NO3 and PO4. Probably the worst part is that test kits are sold to people as being essential and these same folks lack the knowlege to determine fact from fiction, so their problems are multiplied exponentially. The unreliability of NO3/PO4 test kits would make them completely unsuitable for the purpose of determining whether or not UV has an effect on NO3/PO4. Check the following thread to see a textbook example of someone completely bamboozled by test kit readings=> ferts causing high nitrate!

If I'm going to delude myself I'd rather do it with a pint of Boddingtons, because at least  that's money well spent.   

Cheers,


----------

